# Mechanical Aptitude Quiz



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.forddoctorsdts.com/quizzes/MechanicalAptitude.php

Pretty fun but don't get over think your answers. At the end you can review by clicking the magnifying glass.

I passed with an 80% the minimum allowed the first time lots of silly mistakes on review.

Try it and see for yourself.

Enjoy

Bill.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The thread isn't working for me. Oh well.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

h2oman said:


> The thread isn't working for me. Oh well.


Try it now, should be working.

Bill.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try this one http://www.forddoctorsdts.com/quizzes/MechanicalAptitude.php . James


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It's a good thing that I am in sales......


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

96%







(darn multiple pulley systems!!)


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

94%. I have to question the 2 lights lighting with the switch closed around the center light. I know path of least resistance and feel the light would still light but not as brightly as the other. Any electricians care to chime in? I still think if I grabbed that wire where the center light is I'd get a jolt.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i refuse to complete that test.....i already have my engineering degree. if i take that it will just inform me of how much i have forgotten (or never knew) since i went in to program management.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Haha...I took the test just for fun. My DH is a mechanic, not me, but I got 72% which I think is pretty good.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

74%. Got a couple of the pulley and electrical connections wrong ...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> http://www.forddoctorsdts.com/quizzes/MechanicalAptitude.php
> 
> Pretty fun but don't get over think your answers. At the end you can review by clicking the magnifying glass.
> 
> ...


Bill, I looked and looked but there was no question on the which way the conveyor belt was going or even any aero questions......Fun test. I am engaged in engineering full time so I fortunately passed (100%)so I can continue my job.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It's been a long time since I took a multiple choice test. Read all answers and choose the best one.








Well, still did pretty well since I do deal with engineering every day.

DT, Program Management?!?!








I can say that because my wife is one of those!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> DT, Program Management?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep....BSME (GMI) by degree.


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

64%, NOT BAD FOR BEING AN INSURANCE AGENT!!!!! CAN'T FIX NOTHING & HAVE NEVER CARED TO!!!!! I NOW CAN GO TO BED TONIGHT KNOWING THAT I'M JUSTIFIED FROM NOT HAVING TO DO HONEY DO JOBS!!!!!! I ACTUALLY CAN PROVE IT TO THE WIFE!!!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I probably shouldn't be working on your rig.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I probably shouldn't be working on your rig.


Well said! ...and I probably shouldn't be looking at a _picture_ of someone else working on your rig!!

Although - I did get 64% so, I guess, I did at least as well as some of the mechanics who have worked on our cars in the past


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

94% here. The result screen was only up for a couple of seconds, and then refreshed to a new screen, so I'm not sure where I went wrong. There were two pulley questions where my answer was not even among the choices, so I was probably wrong there. I have no idea what the third mistake was.









Cool test though. I think I'll have our on-site mechanic take it.

On second thought, maybe not.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> 94% here. The result screen was only up for a couple of seconds, and then refreshed to a new screen, so I'm not sure where I went wrong. There were two pulley questions where my answer was not even among the choices, so I was probably wrong there. I have no idea what the third mistake was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm...how did you even _have_ an answer on a multiple choice test...and not have _your_ answer show up? <...and don't even try to tell me that the answer to that is 'math based'....







)


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

94%

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> I probably shouldn't be working on your rig.


LOL....thanks for the warning.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Took it for kicks.

Not too bad.... 74%.

But since I don't WANT to be a Diesel mechanic, no problem.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have never been good at those tests.....and im still not. Almost passed, story of my life.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have never been good at those tests.....and im still not. *Almost passed, story of my life*.


LOL...


----------

